# Paramedic has heart attack, but partner saves his life



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 30, 2010)

Pretty neat story from a local newspaper...



> MIFFLINBURG — Greg Shaffer suffered a near-fatal heart attack April 21 at the best place possible — inside the Mifflinburg Ambulance station with a paramedic at his side.


http://dailyitem.com/0100_news/x1369563882/Paramedic-has-heart-attack-but-partner-saves-his-life


----------



## Motojunkie (Apr 30, 2010)

That's pretty awesome!

Fun fact- I was born at Geisinger


----------



## medicdan (Apr 30, 2010)

At one company that I work at, we have an an employee who has had a STEMI and coded before in dispatch... and within about 6 months of eachother. Each time, there was an ALS truck in the garage, and care was begun immediately.


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 30, 2010)

If you're going to have a cardiac arrest, an arrest witnessed by an ALS provider is the best kind to have, I suppose.  

I'm glad that everything worked out okay and that he made it, and will walk out of the hospital with his faculties in tact.  That's the outcome we'd all like to have for any arrest.

Because I'm a cynic, though, I wonder if his company billed him for its services.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Apr 30, 2010)

It's not that cynical given ambulance companies sadly! 


But neat story.


----------



## 46Young (May 1, 2010)

Great story! This stuff actually works once in a while. Now, if passing adult, child, and infant CPR was mandated nationwide in order to graduate high school, then you'd have more and more stories of saves from lay people as well. It really is that important to have someone next to you when you drop dead that knows what they're doing.

In fact, a great PR move for an EMS agency would be to hold free CPR classes for the general public, or maybe just school age or high school students. You could also take that opportunity to tell the participants about what EMS does, when it's appropriate to call 911 and when it's not, etc. Just one opportunity for PubEd and gaining recognition within the community.


----------



## 46Young (May 1, 2010)

SeeNoMore said:


> It's not that cynical given ambulance companies sadly!
> 
> 
> But neat story.



Maybe if he was off duty.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 9, 2010)

Update: The paramedic in this story has been nominated for EMS Provider of the Year.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 19, 2010)

And another update: he won


----------



## Melclin (May 19, 2010)

SeeNoMore said:


> It's not that cynical given ambulance companies sadly!



You guys don't get free ambulance care for employees?


----------



## mycrofft (May 19, 2010)

*Notice these never happen to female attendants?*

They just destroy their backs or abdomnal muscles then no one cares.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (May 19, 2010)

I was told my company didn't bill their own...well, they'd bill their insurance if they had it, but wouldn't make them pay anything.  Though, now that I think about it, there'd probably be a deductible for the insurance so they might end up paying some...


----------



## 033317 (Jul 11, 2010)

Well if anyone has any questions, please ask them because the EMT was me. I am very thankful to everyone and I still think of Corey as my hero. I have pretty much given up on the idea of going back working as an EMT, due to the fact that I now have an ICD and that it could go off at anytime. This worries me for the fact as what would happen if I was driving an ambulance at the time it goes off. My employer has been very good to me through the whole ordeal, they were not going to bill me and I asked them to, my insurance covers it 100% so why not get them some extra money. I have returned to my full time job on light desk duty so I am working. Very much a life changing event.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 11, 2010)

Awesome to have you here. I think I can speak for everyone in saying that we love save stories, and it's even better to hear from those involved. 

IMHO, ICDs are really cool. That video of the soccer player with the ICD is one of my favorites. Glad to hear you are up and about.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 12, 2010)

033317 said:


> Well if anyone has any questions, please ask them because the EMT was me. I am very thankful to everyone and I still think of Corey as my hero. I have pretty much given up on the idea of going back working as an EMT, due to the fact that I now have an ICD and that it could go off at anytime. This worries me for the fact as what would happen if I was driving an ambulance at the time it goes off. My employer has been very good to me through the whole ordeal, they were not going to bill me and I asked them to, my insurance covers it 100% so why not get them some extra money. I have returned to my full time job on light desk duty so I am working. Very much a life changing event.



Glad you made it.  One question.  Are you a Paramedic saved by a basic or what?


----------



## 033317 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am an EMT saved by EMT-P. As for the ICD, it has hit me now 7 different times all times were for V-fib. Does not feel the greatest, like a horse kicking you in the chest but it is better than being dead.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 13, 2010)

033317 said:


> I am an EMT saved by EMT-P. As for the ICD, it has hit me now 7 different times all times were for V-fib. Does not feel the greatest, like a horse kicking you in the chest but it is better than being dead.



Used to work with a medic that had one.  Scared everyone around when it hit him.  He finally had to quit for his and everyone else's safety.  

Glad you had a quality Paramedic partner which gave you best chance for survival


----------



## 033317 (Sep 20, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Used to work with a medic that had one.  Scared everyone around when it hit him.  He finally had to quit for his and everyone else's safety.
> 
> Glad you had a quality Paramedic partner which gave you best chance for survival



Dragging up an old post, I want to thank everyone for the support that they gave me over the past year and half. Now am back to work full time and trying to land a part time job again


----------



## slb862 (Sep 21, 2011)

Glad to hear that the outcome was positive.  

I worked with a medic that would pop NTG while on calls.  That scared a lot of us.


----------



## 18G (Sep 21, 2011)

Great story and awesome outcome!


----------

